# Forum General General Discussion  Question about Russian Women

## MagellanTX

I was reading some demographics about Russian women and I came across one that has been on my mind for a while now.   

> 64% are younger than 30 years of age. Be very attentive with Russian women who are over thirty, and have never been married. These women have pragmatic minds. They have learned many lessons in life, and they may not be as simple as they might appear in the beginning.

 I know what this says at face value but I'm wondering if someone could clarify these 'lessons in life'?

----------


## xRoosterx

C'mon man. They may be pragmatic _but they're still only women_   ::

----------


## XPaul

Where is origin? I just wonder. Is it secret service man's instruction?  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> I know what this says at face value but I'm wondering if someone could clarify these 'lessons in life'?

 Life lessons are life lessons. The things you learn from life. I think you need to be more specific with your question. 
I agree with Rooster, that the "lessons" life teaches women in Russia are pretty much the same lessons life teaches any woman.

----------


## Ty

Be very attentive with Russian women who are over thirty, and have never been married. These women have pragmatic minds. They have learned many lessons in life, and they may not be as simple as they might appear in the beginning...  
Be very attentive with ALL women from all countries whatever age   ::   
Sounds like he had a bad experience with some Russian woman and now he generalizes them all this way hehe.

----------


## Leof

> the same lessons life teaches any...

 anyone

----------


## MagellanTX

Here is the link were I got the information.  http://www.rwguide.com/ 
The author makes it sound like there are problems with the women where are over 30 and have never been married. While, I've never been to Russia I have been to other countries where the women are raised differently. This is not saying that there's anything wrong with them but sometimes requires a bit of adjustment to get use to their culture or views. 
I wish to learn more about the Russian culture which is what prompted the question. To be more specific for this instance - What is different in the way women are brought up today versus the way they were brought up for the generation who are now over 30. Were they taught that Russian men were evil or during some period of their life they had a bad experience with men?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

No, it's just that in Russia, if a woman isn't married by 30, people start thinking something is wrong with them. That's all, it's an ancient Russian tradition.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> No, it's just that in Russia, if a woman isn't married by 30, people start thinking something is wrong with them. That's all, it's an ancient Russian tradition.

 30? I don't know, in Ukraine that number was more like 24 or 25. Basically, a year or two after finishing university. Then, those who never go to university are starting to worry by 21 and getting "desperate" by 23. 
Most of the single women I knew who were 30 were divorced and had a couple of kids by then. 
The biggest factor in that, as far as I can tell, is that many (most?) people there are convinced that the "perfect" age to have children (for a woman) is about 21, and that childbirth gets riskier and riskier after that. It's just something I heard from a lot of different people.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

russians tend to get married a lot earlier than in the west and its not uncommon for a 26 year old woman to think shes getting too old and want to get married (my girlfriends sister for one).

----------


## DDT

> I was reading some demographics about Russian women

 Hmmmm......!!

----------


## MrMarkyMark

My girlfriend, now fiance, is 28 but I'm not sure she saw herself as being left on the shelf?
The cultural differences have made our relationship even better in my opinion but I think so long as there is communication relationships with women from any country are basically the same?
I am interested to know why so many Russian women seem to prefer men from the west though? 
Mark

----------


## Ramil

> My girlfriend, now fiance, is 28 but I'm not sure she saw herself as being left on the shelf?
> The cultural differences have made our relationship even better in my opinion but I think so long as there is communication relationships with women from any country are basically the same?
> I am interested to know why so many Russian women seem to prefer men from the west though? 
> Mark

 It's because a neighbor's cow is always better than yours, the boys from another village are more attractive than the local guys, the life is always better abroad, etc. Just a stereotype, nothing more.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Actually, Ramil, you are wrong, we are better than you!  ::   ::   ::   
Seriously, not all Russian women prefer Western men, but since there are a lot more women in Russia than men (whose life expectancy, might I add, has dropped significantly), they naturally need to find their soul-mates elsewhere!

----------


## Ramil

> Actually, Ramil, you are wrong, we are better than you!

 In your dreams  ::

----------


## Yazeed

I'm not so sure about the whole "Russian girls love to date Western guys" thing.  Most of the Russian girls I know here who are dating are actually dating Russian guys.  In a sense, I think it's good because they will hopefully contribute to fixing the demographic crisis of ethnic Russians in the long run.

----------


## MagellanTX

An acquaintance of mine is getting ready to marry a girl from China. He met her on a popular matching web site and unfortunately his endeavors have inspired two others to follow suit.  The last time I talked to him he was mentioning how desperate these girls (I’m assuming his taste in girls) wanted to come to the United States and how they longed for a western man. He also mentioned that there were a lot of Russian girls on the site looking for the same thing. This, by the way, is what prompted me to lookup the information on the Russian demographics of women. 
I was relieved to find that his “intelligence” on the disparity of Russian women was completely inaccurate and sorely misplaced. My interests in Russia do not revolve around love or lust but it is conceivable that, given the right circumstances, I may run across someone with whom, given time, I may want to settle down with.  
I never considered this part of my life (I work way too much) until I came across the statistic that was the inspiration for this original post. Since I am 31 I became concerned that there could be a something wrong or a secret with the generation of Russian women who are in my age group. 
In reading your replies I understand those fears are probably realized by some statistical author who might not have had enough time to understand or relate to the Russian people. 
One thing did catch my attention though…   

> It's because a neighbor's cow is always better than yours, the boys from another village are more attractive than the local guys, the life is always better abroad, etc. Just a stereotype, nothing more.

 The stereotype is alive and well and I have seen it in the messages back and forth between the people I know and their “this year’s model”.  I understand that there is a flip side to every coin and there are probably Russian woman who are looking for the western man, maybe perhaps to leave Russia. However, I'm sure now that for the majority this is not the case. 
My question is now, If a Russian woman was looking for a western man, would she be more attracted to someone who is living in the United States or someone who is living in her own country. 
This also relates to:   

> I think it's good because they will hopefully contribute to fixing the demographic crisis of ethnic Russians in the long run.

 Even though a western man living in Russia does not balance the ethnic Russian equation - is it more acceptable, in the Russian culture, for a Russian woman to be married to a western man who lives in Russia, or for her to pack up and head to the United States?  
I suspect I know the answers but I have been surprised while reading some of the posts on this web site (at least the ones I can understand) and enjoy hearing the opinions of all of its members. 
Thanks!!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> My question is now, If a Russian woman was looking for a western man, would she be more attracted to someone who is living in the United States or someone who is living in her own country.

 I believe that at least 90% of girls who actively look for the western men/husbands do it not because of their personalities or superiority over Russian men, but because they hope to live (presumably) more safer, wealthier life abroad, maybe to see the world, to travel, etc. 
From this point of view a western man living in Russia isn't their first choice.  ::  
On the other hand if the man in question is going to return to his native country in the foreseeable future, his living in Russia is a plus (he's familiar with Russian culture and language and probably is aware of some cultural differences).
All of the said above is my specualtion, of course. I'm not an expert.   ::     

> is it more acceptable, in the Russian culture, for a Russian woman to be married to a western man who lives in Russia, or for her to pack up and head to the United States?

 It doesn't matter.

----------


## MrMarkyMark

Sorry - I never meant to reinforce any stereotypes - Anyway, we are all the same - unique!  ::   
Mark

----------


## Орчун

How can we be sure of those statitcs/percentages?There are lots of tests like that.That's just not reflecting the truth and it doesn't rely on any fact.Shortly it's all crap  ::

----------


## capecoddah

"Lies, Damn Lies and Statistics", Mark Twain 
OK, so tell me why there is an ad for Russian Babes at the bottom of most of the MasterRussian pages?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ...OK, so tell me why there is an ad for Russian Babes at the bottom of most of the MasterRussian pages?

 А сам не можешь догадаться?

----------


## JB

Why do Russian women want to marry an American living in Russia? Because most American men living in Russia have jobs that generate a salary that is far above what most Russian men can earn, thus the wife and children of an American will have an easier life. 
Why do Russian women want to marry American men and move to America?  American washing machines, dryers, dishwashers, cars, clean streets, big houses with 2 or more bathrooms, central heating and air conditioning, good jobs for women and all the things that make our lives easier that are out of reach for the average Russian housewife.

----------


## Remyisme

> Why do Russian women want to marry an American living in Russia? Because most American men living in Russia have jobs that generate a salary that is far above what most Russian men can earn, thus the wife and children of an American will have an easier life. 
> Why do Russian women want to marry American men and move to America?  American washing machines, dryers, dishwashers, cars, clean streets, big houses with 2 or more bathrooms, central heating and air conditioning, good jobs for women and all the things that make our lives easier that are out of reach for the average Russian housewife.

 That's true, but what if turns out that you can be poor in america too? that you will have to live a different life than you thought? What if they will need to live in a trailer? etc?  There were stories about it already.

----------


## DDT

Well I haven't met too many women who want to leave Russia so far. Well, except for my girlfriend who would like to live in Europe ....but she is not your average kettle of fish!

----------


## JB

I have long lists of Russian female friends and relatives who want me to find them an American husband.   ::

----------


## capecoddah

> Originally Posted by capecoddah  ...OK, so tell me why there is an ad for Russian Babes at the bottom of most of the MasterRussian pages?     А сам не можешь догадаться?

 What advertizement do you get?  http://www.russianeuro.com/default.cfm? ... FQodk24tfA 
I hope clicking on it gave MasterRussian some .0$

----------


## Ramil

Alas, my AdMuncher effectively denies me the opportunity to view many instersting ads and of course I miss all the waiting, multicolored blinking and popping ads that used to bring so much fun in my life.  ::  I didn't even know that MR actually had any ads.

----------


## Автобус

> I have long lists of Russian female friends and relatives who want me to find them an American husband.

 May I look at this list?   ::   ::    
Please?

----------


## Dogboy182

Happy woman's day... Yesterday. I love women!

----------


## Rtyom

Yesterday was the 10th...

----------


## XPaul

A Russian young girls believe a western country is like paradise. Some of them even trust cheaters and believe that they will get a good job in Turkey that they will work like top models. But real world is cruel so they become slaves and work like prostitutes.
Now young girls reckon that _ hard work is a bad idea and a rich husband is a good idea. A Russian rich men is wanted by Russian girls as well as an American. But there are a lot of rich men in a western country, they think.
If woman is 30 or older she has already lost that dream (maybe) so she is more realistic and clever.  Thank *Grogs* and *Matroskin Kot*

----------


## Dogboy182

YOU're the 10th.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Now young girls reckon that a hard work is a bad idea and a rich husband is a good idea.

 Now???   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Now???

 New time bring up a new tendencies   ::  . I think old-time girls weren't so mercantile    ::  .

----------


## XPaul

> Originally Posted by XPaul  Now young girls reckon that _ hard work is a bad idea and a rich husband is a good idea.   Now???

 Yes. Their mercenary tendencies have been growing. 
But it seems I've made some mistaks.
Maybe I have to write "Now _ young girls reckon...", don't I?  Thank *Grogs* and *Matroskin Kot*

----------


## Grogs

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot        Originally Posted by XPaul  Now young girls reckon that _ hard work is a bad idea and a rich husband is a good idea.   Now???     Yes. Their mercantile interests have 1 been growing. 
> But it seems I've made some mistaks.
> Maybe I have 2 to write "Now _ 3 young girls reckon...", don't I?

 1. You only form 've contractions with pronouns in written English.
2. The word "have" here isn't an auxiliary verb, so it can't form a contraction.
3. You can't use the article "a" in front of a plural noun (girls).  You could leave out the article altogether, or you could use something like "some", "most", "many", or "a lot of".

----------


## XPaul

Thank you for that, *Grogs*. It's very important for me.

----------


## Mordan

> I was reading some demographics about Russian women and I came across one that has been on my mind for a while now.     
> 			
> 				64% are younger than 30 years of age. Be very attentive with Russian women who are over thirty, and have never been married. These women have pragmatic minds. They have learned many lessons in life, and they may not be as simple as they might appear in the beginning.
> 			
> 		  I know what this says at face value but I'm wondering if someone could clarify these 'lessons in life'?

 go in Russian and check by yourself... I have been in Russia several times and you will see it is just like anywhere else. A Woman's mind is a woman's mind. But as popular belief tells us Japaneese's wifes are the most docile in the world, russian's culture give russian women good traits as well. I think the educated ones really put their intelligence to good use. And they enjoy being a woman at the same time.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot        Originally Posted by XPaul  Now young girls reckon that a hard work is a bad idea and a rich husband is a good idea.   Now???     Yes. A mercantile interests've been growing. 
> But it seems I've made some mistaks.
> Maybe I've to write "Now a young girls reckon...", don't I?

 No, it was better the first time. Just omit 'a' before "hard work". "Work" is not countable, and therefore can never take the indefinite article. 
Also, "mercenary" is a better choice than "mercantile" and "tendencies" than "interests". 
Чирз!

----------


## Mandy

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Now??? 
>  :roll:   New time bring up a new tendencies  :) . I think old-time girls weren't so mercantile   :roll: .

 mercenary.

----------


## BappaBa

> I think old-time girls weren't so mercantile    .

 Интересно, это правда, что при королеве Виктории даже ножки рояля прикрывали полотном? =)

----------


## Scrabus

> Интересно, это правда, что при королеве Виктории даже ножки рояля прикрывали полотном? =)

 Maybe, maybe) . I didn't live in that time, unfortunately. (

----------

